# Bibliothèque iTunes



## marco_polo (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, je viens de connecter un apple TV. Je pense que je vais le cracker pour le rendre plus ouvert.
J'ai actuellement toute ma bibliothèque iTunes (120 GB) sur un disque dur exerne que je conecte à mon Mac quand j'utilise iTunes.
J'aurais aimé savoir deux choses :

1° est-il possible de connecter ce disque externe sur l'Apple TV pour d'une part ne pas devoir dupliquer cette bibliothèque sur le disque interne Apple TV et d'autre part pour ne pas avoir à transférer en permanence chaque modification?
2° est-il possible de définir dans iTunes la bibliothèque comme étant sur le disque dur externe connecté à l'Apple TV pour qu'elle soit accessible en permanence en Wifi (idéalement) ou même comme étant sur le disque dur interne de l'Apple TV...

Merci.


----------



## ipascm (26 Janvier 2009)

marco_polo a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de connecter un apple TV. Je pense que je vais le cracker pour le rendre plus ouvert.
> J'ai actuellement toute ma bibliothèque iTunes (120 GB) sur un disque dur exerne que je conecte à mon Mac quand j'utilise iTunes.
> J'aurais aimé savoir deux choses :
> 
> ...


----------

